# China



## CQB (May 22, 2018)

Interesting...

Andrew Hastie links Chau Chak Wing to UN bribery scandal in parliament


----------



## CQB (May 30, 2018)

A bit of follow on. For those elsewhere, Sam Dastyari was pinged for taking money from a Chinese source. 

Andrew Hastie Fields Stern Phone Call From Sam Dastyari After Chinese Bribery Allegations


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 30, 2018)

Ho Lee Fuk. Dastyari needs to have his assets frozen/stripped and his person thrown into a venomous snake pit. Hanging is too good for that treasonous piece of shit.



> Dasher, the former senator from NSW, phone Hastie this morning to light him up.
> 
> “Nǐ hǎo Andrew, now you fucking listen to me alright. If you wanna keep chatting shit you won’t be able to go swimming at the beach for the rest of your life alright. Cause if you do you are gonna be the next fucking Harold Holt okay champion,” Dastyari reportedly said to Hastie over the phone this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaintKP (May 30, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Ho Lee Fuk. Dastyari needs to have his assets frozen/stripped and his person thrown into a venomous snake pit. Hanging is too good for that treasonous piece of shit.




I'm sorry and I dont mean to come off as if I'm mocking or taking the piss out of this situation, but could they have done a cheesier back and forth? I mean they had to realize they were basically reading lines from any number of generic action movies right?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 31, 2018)

You guys have been had. Shot, CQB.


----------



## CQB (May 31, 2018)

The Batoota Advocate is Australia's premier source of news! I do however, find it humorous naming a swimming pool after a Prime Minister who drowned.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 31, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> You guys have been had. Shot, CQB.





CQB said:


> The Batoota Advocate is Australia's premier source of news! I do however, find it humorous naming a swimming pool after a Prime Minister who drowned.


I stand by my words, Onion article or not. Dastyari is garbage and deserves all the scorn befit to a traitor.

As for the murder shtick... I figured you Aussies had something similar to a prominent political family, whose associates end up dying in mysterious ways. I dunno, truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 31, 2018)

Can we just not mention the Clintons. That was irrelevant to the thread and frankly I'm bored shitless hearing about them.


----------



## SaintKP (May 31, 2018)

That moment when you realize the joke went so far over your head you never even heard the whoosh.

(This is directed at myself)


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2018)

Wankers.


----------



## CQB (Jun 1, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> That moment when you realize the joke went so far over your head you never even heard the whoosh.
> 
> (This is directed at myself)


There's a couple of subtle digs in the Advocate, Harold Holts' disappearance has generated some conspiracy theories, one of which was he swam out to a Chinese sub and was spirited away to China. The Harold Hold Swimming Pool is a favourite Aussie gag. It's on par with an Aboriginal boxer who died in a fire. He has a memorial BBQ named after him.


----------

